
An Introduction to the Theory of Computation - Eitan Gurari - niyazpk
http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~gurari/theory-bk/theory-bk.html
======
veneratio
Awesome! I'll have to pour over this as my summer project before the actual
class next fall. Thanks!

------
loganfrederick
As a graduating senior, I'm still curious: Is there a course number this book
is used with today?

